# Alpine PDX-5 Issues



## pipnj25 (Dec 15, 2010)

Mr. Newbie here so all help welcome. I have a 2010 Mustang GT and had a PDX-5 and a 500w subwoofer added and replaced the standard speakers with some nice Alpine speakers to handle the increases output. The head unit in the car is the DVD/GPS/SATELITE/MP3 touch screen Ford unit. THe car comes standard with subwoofers in the doors. THe upgrades have been in for about 6months. When they were first installed periodically i would get in the car and the only thing i would get is low base from the factory door subwoofers, then after about 10mins the sound (amp) would kick in and everythig would be perfect, although annoying. Then the issue went away. Now it is back in full force. It takes about 15mins before i get sound (except the droning from the factory subs.) The additions were installed at a high end installer and we have replaced the amp once.
Rather annoying considering the car is new and the system is all good stuff.
Any advice, guidance, suggestions, thoughts would be greatly appreciated, keep in mind i am no auto electrition.
THANK YOU


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I'd return it to the pros -


> The additions were installed at a *high end installer*


----------

